# Espejos plegables electrónicamente para el coche



## Ikesankom (May 15, 2019)

Buenos días a todos.

Tengo dos espejos eléctricos procedentes de un Seat Toledo MK1 que quiero instalar en un Seat Ibiza 6K2. Parto de la base que no tengo ningún tipo de preinstalación y que este coche no tenía este extra (por lo que descartamos activaciones de módulos de la centralita y similares).
Conseguí cosas sencillas, como hacer funcionar los espejos eléctricos (la orientación del cristal) simplemente mediante cableado y un mando. Pero este proyecto va más allá.
Desearía crear un circuito para los espejos, de tal forma que, accionando un pulsador, los espejos se abrieran o cerrasen, según su estado.

A ver, el esquema en sí no dice mucho obviamente, sólo es por ilustrar o dar ideas generales . Llevo varios días dándole vueltas. Me imagino que la cosa es que el motor se accione por pulsador y deje de funcionar cuando llegue al tope, bien por percibir ese final de carrera, bien por temporizador (pongamos que tarda en hacer el recorrido el espejo unos ¿cinco segundos?). Luego al volver a darle, los motores hagan el mismo recorrido pero en sentido inverso.

El motor de los espejos sólo lleva dos cables y según la polaridad que apliques en un cable u otro, el motor va en un sentido u otro abriendo o cerrando el brazo del espejo.

La cosa es que he visto bricos en las que únicamente ponen un interruptor con tres posiciones (apertura, neutro o cierre) pero me parece demasiado básico, ya que no hay ningún tipo de automatismo que es donde reside la gracia. He mirado a ver si existen módulos que automaticen esto (y que NUNCA dependan de la centralita principal del coche) pero no he encontrado nada (quizá algo de un Kia Carnival, pero no estoy seguro). Obviamente daría igual la marca del coche.

He visto en páginas la existencia de módulos chinos pero que son complementos para cuando ya tienes este sistema y que son únicamente para automatizar al poner o quitar contacto o al abrir o cerrar el coche, pero no como dicho sistema en sí.

¿Pueden ayudarme con este proyecto, por favor? ¿Electrónica digital, analógica...?¿existe alguna solución prefabricada? Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Emis (May 15, 2019)

Ikesankom dijo:


> Desearía crear un circuito para los espejos, de tal forma que, accionando un pulsador, los espejos se abrieran o cerrasen, según su estado.



Está muy buena la idea

Con un único pulsador, lograr que funcione independiente cada espejo lo haría con PIC, como sería?

Tenemos un pulsador, 2 motores y 4 final de carrera, para cada espejo serán 5 cables +M, -M, Gnd o VCC y 2 señales del final de carrera

Al pulsar el botón analizar el estado de los espejos (abierto o cerrado)
Si se pulsó por 500ms se abre 
Si se pulsó por 1500ms se cierra

Por ahí puede andar la idea


----------



## Ikesankom (May 15, 2019)

Gracias por la respuesta Emis. Me gustaría preguntarte, ¿no sería más sencillo simplemente temporizar el movimiento? El mismo temporizador valdría para ambos espejos y ambos sentidos. A lo mejor que funcionase unas décimas o incluso un segundo más hasta que hubiera llegado al final "por si acaso". 
La cosa lógicamente es que no estuvieran funcionando siempre hacia un sentido los motores para no acabar quemándose. ¿Hay algún tipo de controlador o dispositivo mecánico (¿algún tipo de relé?) que pudiera conservar el estado de los espejos sin necesidad de recibir tensión? Que fuera a la par con ellos (ahora están abiertos/ahora están cerrados ergo, cuando pulses pulsador, cerraremos) y por otro lado el contador, cuando terminase de contar los cinco segundos, cortase corriente, independientemente de cómo esté dicho "controlador de estado".

Como ves, las ideas las tengo, lo que me falta es completamente la teoría electrónica


----------



## sergiot (May 15, 2019)

Creo que lo de temporizar no es lo ideal, deberias usar el mismo metodo del one-touch de los vidrios, utilizan la corriente que consume el motor para saber cuando llegó al final del recorrido. Incluso no veo sentido al boton, podria estar ligado a la llave de arranque, cuando se apaga el motor el espejo de retrae y cuando se pone en marcha sale a su posición, asi vienen en los autos con dichos sistemas.


----------



## Scooter (May 15, 2019)

Normalmente van asociados al cierre de las puertas, así puedes mirar por el espejo antes de abrir la puerta para salir.


----------



## Ikesankom (May 15, 2019)

Hola Sergiot y Scooter, gracias por participar. A día de hoy puede ser que la mayoría lo lleven asociado. Pero si véis por ejemplo el Opel Astra H o el mencionado Seat Toledo MK1 lo llevan con botón a voluntad (los que incorporaban el extra). Yo la verdad que lo prefiero así. En un paso estrecho es estupendo para contraer los espejos y volver a abrirlos a voluntad al pasar. El coche de mi chica por ejemplo va así. Prefiero mantener esa voluntad con los espejos.

Por cierto, relacionado a las ventanillas (o vidrios). Tengo una centralita que sirve para ese propósito, para añadirles función "confort" y subir y bajar a un toque. Aún no la he probado. Quizá valga para los espejos ya que no deja de ser el mismo escenario. Iré probando mientras encuentro alguna otra solución.


----------



## Scooter (May 16, 2019)

El mío va así y es una M como un avión.
Opciones:
a) Bajarse del coche sin poder mirar por el espejo si viene alguien  para abrir la puerta es una M.
b) Bajarse mirando y tener que dejarlos desplegados es otra M bien grande
c) Que no se desplieguen solos al mover el coche, no es una M pero si que es deseable.

Claro, aparte de lo automático que sea lo lógico es que lleve un mando manual.

Por cierto, en mi caso el pulsador es un interruptor, tiene dos posiciones aunque se activen pulsando. Incluso se queda un poco más hundido en una.

Respecto al paro de los motores me imagino que es por corriente no creo que sea un final de carrera, porque es más complejo, caro y muy difícil de mantener.


----------



## DownBabylon (May 16, 2019)

Leyendo las ideas de los colegas, yo optaria por este sistema conformado por:
A) Dos puentes H para los motores
B) Dos modulos medidores de corriente
C) Dos push button ,uno para controlar  cada motor utilizando el principio del tiempo de conexion para determinar si se quiere abrir o cerrar el espejo.
D) Sistema con protecciones,o mas sencillo aun, un fusible 
E) El dispositivo que controlara las acciones, puede ser arduino o un microcontrolador PIC.


----------



## sergiot (May 16, 2019)

La central que controla los vidrios de las puertas es una buena opción para usar, solo tené en cuenta que la corriente que genera un motor del levanta vidrios al llegar al tope, motor detenido, no es la misma que genera el motor del espejo, por lo tanto puede secuder que no actue el corte de tensión, es cuestion de probar, pero si funciona, en ese modulo tenes todo resuelto.


----------



## Emis (May 16, 2019)

Ikesankom dijo:


> ¿no sería más sencillo simplemente temporizar el movimiento?



Sencillo? Si, super sencillo, pero no exacto.



sergiot dijo:


> utilizan la corriente que consume el motor para saber cuando llegó al final del recorrido



Los primeros pasos sería saber su corriente, ya sea cuando esté abriendo o cerrando, y cuando llegue al final del recorrido. (Queda como tarea averiguar esos datos)

Me sumo a las ideas de @DownBabylon desde la A a la E, claro puliendo algunos detalles

Como dice @Scooter  podríamos sumar que si el auto está encendido y fue accionado el botón no haga ninguna acción, pero luego de sacar la llave y con la puerta cerrada queda guardada la última acción del botón, por consiguiente se cerrarán los espejos. 

Todavía hay más opciones para agregar y pulir detalles ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2019)

¿ Y la parte que pasa un motociclista y te arranca el espejo ?

Podrían agregar una camarita que en tal caso lo pliegue


----------



## Ikesankom (May 16, 2019)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Leyendo las ideas de los colegas, yo optaria por este sistema conformado por:
> A) Dos puentes H para los motores
> B) Dos modulos medidores de corriente
> C) Dos push button ,uno para controlar  cada motor utilizando el principio del tiempo de conexion para determinar si se quiere abrir o cerrar el espejo.
> ...


Interesante resumen, ¡gracias!. Lo que no entiendo es el punto C, ¿te refieres a un botón por cada espejo?.


Emis dijo:


> Sencillo? Si, super sencillo, pero no exacto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pues al llegar al tope, he medido 9.65v aproximadamente, justo donde empiezan los cables del motor (¿es correcto así?). En movimiento (no le da tiempo al polímetro a estabilizarse mucho) he visto que se queda en unos 11 con algo o 10 con mucho casi 11.

Por otro lado, como bien dices, parece más correcto lo de cortar por tensión que por tiempo, pero me parecía más complicado .




DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y la parte que pasa un motociclista y te arranca el espejo ?
> 
> Podrían agregar una camarita que en tal caso lo pliegue


Jajaja con que se puedan accionar con un botón me conformo.


----------



## Scooter (May 16, 2019)

La corriente se mide en A, no en V.
Por tensión daría muchos problemas y pocas ventajas, creo yo.


----------



## Ikesankom (May 16, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> La corriente se mide en A, no en V.
> Por tensión daría muchos problemas y pocas ventajas, creo yo.


Disculpa. Nunca había medido amperaje . 

0.50 en movimiento.
1.25 al llegar al tope.
(aproximadamente)


----------



## Scooter (May 16, 2019)

Pues la corriente se mide en amperios. O amperes, A
La tensión se mide en voltios. O volts V

En teoría la tensión no cambia.
La corriente sí que lo hace


----------



## Emis (May 16, 2019)

Ikesankom dijo:


> con que se puedan accionar con un botón me conformo



Es la idea



Ikesankom dijo:


> Tengo una centralita que sirve para ese propósito,



Pudiste probarla?



Ikesankom dijo:


> 0.50 en movimiento.
> 1.25 al llegar al tope.



Ya estamos con más datos de la cuestión 

Como dice @Scooter tensión no es lo mismo que corriente, entonces tenemos que, el motor en funcionamiento normal (abre o cierra) es de 500mA y al llegar a tope aprox. 1.25A

Para tener una mejor idea, al tocar el botón por 'x' segundos se cierra/abre, tomando como referencia los 500mA (siempre hablando de un solo espejo) al llegar a 1A aproximadamente  se corta el suministro

Si, parece complicado pero para hacer un sistema automático es lo recomendable, y parece un buen proyecto. 

Igual si no quieres tanta electrónica ni cosas automáticas directamente usar unos relés podría ser la solución


----------



## sergiot (May 16, 2019)

Con esa diferencia de corriente vas a logra detectar el fin del recorrido, si colocas una resistencia de 1ohms en serie al motor vas a lograr una tensión de 1.25V cuando llegue a tope, y 0.5V en movimiento de traslación, usando un comparador tenes una parte resuelta.


----------



## Ikesankom (May 16, 2019)

Emis dijo:


> Pudiste probarla?


Sí. Pero me he dado cuenta que la centralita necesita otra configuración. Así que lo descarto.


Emis dijo:


> Ya estamos con más datos de la cuestión
> 
> Como dice @Scooter
> 
> ...


No me importa algo digital o algo más bien analógico. No me importa buscar unos componente u otros. La idea es que funcione y sea fiable. Sé montar componentes incluso tengo cierta experiencia, pero de teoría soy nulo .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y la parte que pasa un motociclista y te arranca el espejo ?
> 
> Podrían agregar una camarita que en tal caso lo pliegue


O que salga un arma de detras del espejo y le dispare en la rueda delantera para que se detenga.

(Version "light" de lo que pienso


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2019)

A mi me han roto espejos un par de veces y me he quedado traumado


----------



## Scooter (May 16, 2019)

Que _delicaos_, eso os pasa por llevar espejos.

Pues lo mas sencilo es un simple interruptor pero en ese caso yo lo pondría de forma que funcione cuando se ha quitado el contacto y que el interruptor esté próximo a la puerta. El problema del mío es que no va si quitas el contacto mientras que un montón de tonterías inútiles si lo hacen. Por ejemplo las ventanillas se pueden subir durante un tiempo tras quitar el contacto.


----------



## Emis (May 16, 2019)

Bueno aquí una simple idea muy básica,


En el esquema faltan las protecciones, alimentación, llave de contacto etc.

Recordar que solo es una suposición 


Comenzando a entender el funcionamiento:

Tenemos un puente H doble (L298) muy bueno ya que tiene pines para censado de corriente mediante unos resistores

El censado de corriente lo controlamos con el PIC en los pines ADC.

Una vez pulsado el botón le damos la señal al L298 para que accione los motores.

Encendiendo de a uno por vez, primero el izquierdo y luego de 1 segundo el derecho (tranquilamente y mas sencillo los 2 juntos, solo son suposiciones) 

Ejemplo, una vez detenido y con el auto apagado (sin contacto) si es accionado, pasarán al menos 30 segundos antes de que se cierren, así no hay problemas al bajar.

Ahora supongamos que por cuestiones del mas allá queremos cerrar los espejos con el auto en marcha, le damos al botón  2 segundos para realizar un cierre o apertura a la fuerza.

Una vez subidos al auto le daremos contacto (con los espejos cerrados) tocamos el botón y se abren sin mas.


Bueno esto solo fueron suposiciones e ideas todo se puede charlar, pudiendo agregar, modificar, simplificar ...


PD: Si tenemos control remoto con cierre centralizado, se puede tomar la señal para que cierren o abran automatizando aun mas


Chao


----------



## Ikesankom (May 17, 2019)

¡Genial Emis, buen trabajo!


Emis dijo:


> Bueno aquí una simple idea muy básica,
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 178938
> En el esquema faltan las protecciones, alimentación, llave de contacto etc.
> ...


¿Cuáles son los pines ADC?


Emis dijo:


> Una vez pulsado el botón le damos la señal al L298 para que accione los motores.
> 
> Encendiendo de a uno por vez, primero el izquierdo y luego de 1 segundo el derecho (tranquilamente y mas sencillo los 2 juntos, solo son suposiciones)


Claro, los dos a una vez mejor.


Emis dijo:


> Ahora supongamos que por cuestiones del mas allá queremos cerrar los espejos con el auto en marcha, le damos al botón  2 segundos para realizar un cierre o apertura a la fuerza.


¿Sería posible "al toque" del pulsador?


Emis dijo:


> Una vez subidos al auto le daremos contacto (con los espejos cerrados) tocamos el botón y se abren sin mas.


¿En esta circunstancia sí es al toque?



Emis dijo:


> PD: Si tenemos control remoto con cierre centralizado, se puede tomar la señal para que cierren o abran automatizando aun mas


Jejeje esto sí existe fabricado en serie para añadirlo a estos sistemas. ¿Se pueden poner enlaces? (sin ánimo de spam )


----------



## Emis (May 17, 2019)

Ikesankom dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son los pines ADC?



Busca info sobre PIC con función ADC 



Ikesankom dijo:


> ¿En esta circunstancia sí es al toque?



Exactamente



Ikesankom dijo:


> Jejeje esto sí existe fabricado en serie para añadirlo a estos sistemas. ¿Se pueden poner enlaces? (sin ánimo de spam )



Creo que no hay problema en colocarlo si es en modo informativo 

Podrías ver el módulo que tienes y analizar si realmente sirve o se pueda modificar


----------



## Ikesankom (May 18, 2019)

Buenas @Emis , ya me he informado un poco. ADC es función conversora de analógico a digital.
El módulo que mencioné prefiero dejarlo para lo que está pensado (las ventanillas). De hecho, intenté hacerlo funcionar con los espejos y no pude y al fin y al cabo ya puestos en faena, te das cuenta que no es exactamente lo mismo que quieres. Incluso este se supone que está pensado para volver hacia atrás si encuentra un obstáculo (a modo de seguridad en las ventanillas, evitando atrapamientos). Así que lo descarto.

El que he encontrado por Internet que hace las veces de automatización de los espejos (teniendo ya ESTE sistema) una vez puesto el contacto es uno de este estilo:





€ 7.3 18% de DESCUENTO|Aliexpress.com: Comprar VODOOL Auto inteligente del lado del coche espejo retrovisor automático sistema plegable estilo de coche espejo retrovisor plegable Kit de accesorios de Espejo y Cubiertas fiable proveedores en Automobile Part Accessories Store 
Pero insisto que no es lo que busco, sino simplemente "electrificar" el pliegue de los espejos .


----------



## Emis (May 18, 2019)

Ikesankom dijo:


> simplemente "electrificar" el pliegue de los espejos



Depende de que tanta electrónica quieras utilizar y que tan duradero sea ese sistema.

Utilizando un PIC con los pines ADC lograrás detectar cuando llega al final del recorrido, como dice @sergiot tenes ya una parte resuelta, pudiendo utilizar los pines del PIC o agregar unos comparadores para ese propósito y así no complicarse con tanto código.



Ikesankom dijo:


> intenté hacerlo funcionar con los espejos



Me hubiera gustado saber que tiene dentro ese modulo 

Bueno el diagrama principal que te pasé, acordemos que es una idea, usando el L298, un pulsador y algunos componentes mas.

Si quieres seguir con esa idea modificando o mejorando, entonces arranquemos, que tanto sabes programar PIC?


----------



## Ikesankom (May 20, 2019)

Buenas @Emis. ¿Qué me recomiendas, electrónica digital o analógica? Lo que sea más sencillo de conseguir en cuanto a materiales. Tengo un par de tiendas de electrónica cerca. Si no, siempre se puede tirar de Internet.

No he programado PIC pero si tengo por ahí un grabador de EEPROM USB y tengo nociones de C, Basic, Java, Javascript y algo por ahí más (lo tengo muy frío, pero sí piqué código regularmente durante un tiempo).

Respecto a lo de la centralita, voy a ver si puedo abrirla sin romperla y te la enseño. Pero decidí que la queria dejar para los cristales, para agregar función confort (de la cual también carezco )

@Emis, aquí tienes el módulo confort para las ventanillas (requiere sistema de ventanillas eléctricas, que afortunadamente sí poseo ). Ya de paso, voy a editar el primer mensaje y adjuntar una foto de uno de los espejos.


----------



## Emis (Jun 13, 2019)

Al fin me hice un momento para completar la idea principal 


Antes de continuar aclaro, no soy experto en nada de esto, solo me gustó el proyecto y decidí seguir adelante 

La prueba se realizó con motores de lectora de CD, modificando algunos valores logre su correcto funcionamiento.

Una leve explicación, así como está únicamente se acciona al colocar la llave en contacto, se pulsa el botón una vez y los espejos se abren o se cierran dependiendo de su estado anterior.

Una vez fuera de contacto no hace nada  pero guarda su ultima acción en la memoria, así al accionar nuevamente el botón se muevan donde debe, o eso deberían hacer. 



Protoboard y sus conexiones 




Como no tenia el L298 usé unos relay  

 



Por aquí la simulación: 






Aquí la prueba:







Dejo los archivos en PBP y Proteus, denle una ojeada por si encuentran algo raro 


Se aceptan todo tipo de criticas, mejoras y demases


----------



## Ikesankom (Jun 14, 2019)

Sin palabras @Emis, ¡vaya currada! 

He probado el esquema en Proteus. Pero me gustaría preguntarte una cosilla. ¿Los pulsadores que hay en cada espejo, en qué consisten? Ya he visto que al darle a cada uno se detienen. Pero ¿no es posible representar el final de carrera en Proteus? Hablo desde el más absoluto desconocimiento.

¡Gracias!

Edito y añado: ¡Veo que en el vídeo del PIC aplicas la resistencia con los dedos y el PIC lo percibe!¡Qué bueno!


----------



## Emis (Jun 14, 2019)

Hola, sería el final de recorrido del motor, cuando llega a tope en la realidad aumenta su consumo, en el simulador lo hago con resistencias ya que no conozco otra manera


----------



## Ikesankom (Jun 14, 2019)

¿Y en la realidad qué debería ir donde los pulsadores? me imagino que el cable directo. Por cierto, preguntas de super noob: 

-La tensión donde el pulsador, antes de la resistencia, ¿son 12V?
-¿La de entrada en el PIC 16F8 (pin 1)?
-¿EL VS en el PIC L298, es la tensión para los espejos?¿Tengo que conseguir sacar esos 14.4V de 12?¿no es posible con los 12 de la batería (aunque es cierto que, en una batería sana, siempre da algo más)?

Un abrazo.


----------



## Emis (Jun 14, 2019)

1 - En la realidad solo usarás un pulsador que es quien active al sistema, quedarán solo los motores directos 

2 - Hay un pulsador que es el RESET,  justamente ese llevará una resistencia a 5V, si ese PIN 1 es llevado a negativo se resetea

3 -  El L298 tiene alimentación separada, para la lógica se utilizan 5V y la parte de carga hasta 50V entonces con la tensión de batería estarás bien

5 - Toda la parte electrónica se alimenta con 5V tomando el voltaje de la batería y el valor de una batería ronda los 12.2V a 12.6V pero cuando esté en marcha subirá a 14.4V máximo 14.6V


----------



## Ikesankom (Jun 14, 2019)

Entiendo entonces que únicamente los PICs necesitarán esos 5V. El resto, todo a 12V, ¿no? Háblame como si no tuviera ni idea, en serio 

PD: Acabo de ver el otro pulsador en la masa del PIC16F8. Entiendo que ese también es de prueba .


----------



## Emis (Jun 14, 2019)

Todo pulsador de la parte electrónica es a 5V, el pulsador que va al PIN 1 podes ponerlo como no, y el que va al PIN 33 es tu único botón

Exacto, todo el resto serán 12V


----------



## Ikesankom (Jun 15, 2019)

Hola Emis. ¡Ya he comprado los componentes! Me acabo de dar cuenta que con un sólo LM358N hubiera bastado (he comprado dos), ¿me equivoco?.
Ya entendí lo de la entrada de tensión. Al pulsador le llegan 5V, si no, freirías la parte de control del 16F877A ¿cierto? Ayer estaba un poco nervioso por no entender nada. Hoy lo he ido viendo más relajadamente .


----------

